# Some problems with my swing



## kingzilla123 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have some problems with my golf swing that needs to be fixed before Summer. The reason is that I want to join a junior tourney (I am 14) and I would not be able to join the tourney with some of the problems I have. As for the problems they vary between the clubs. When I drive, I can hit it from 270 to 150, and usually I hit the latter. I usually am hitting it really far to the left or a little bit to the right (When I hit it to the right, it usually means I hit a good shot). My shot are usually really high and they drop like rocks. As for the rest of my irons, I find I hit the ground before I hit the ball and when I hit the ball, I never make a divot after contact. I thank anyone who helps in advance. 

-Chris Ramsden (kingzilla)


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

Kingzilla,

Without seeing a swing on tape. The first thing I would do is to check your setup. Work from the feet up. Are you stable and in balance when you swing? Are your feet and shoulders square with the target? Are you popping up during your downswing? It could be a number of things. 

Now with hitting the ball high it could be a couple things. You may not have the right eqiupment, for instance your irons may have too much flex in them. see if you can check your impact position on tape, it may be that at impact the club head is tilted back which would tell me you aren't getting your weight transfer to your front side soon enough. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Almost Pro (Jan 27, 2012)

Kingzilla,

I had the same problem when I was your age. The large divots, or hitting behind the ball sounds like it is due to your head moving off the ball. When your head moves off the ball, or to the right side, the bottom of your swing is going to be way behind the ball. Also, when you do hit a good one, it will be really high with not much roll at all, like you said. Easy fix, the main thing you need to do is stop your upper body from swaying or moving to the right side (if you are a right handed golfer). Do this by keeping your weight at address and throughout the back swing at 55% on the left foot, and 45% on the right foot. If you feel your weight shifting to your right side too much you wont be able to bring it back to impact position quick enough to ever hit a perfect shot. Look up "Sean Foley swing" (Tiger Woods' golf instructor) on YouTube and he will show you exactly what I'm talking about. If Tiger woods is learning the same things I'm telling you, then it must be right!
Any questions send me a message!!


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Your driving issues comes from hitting the ball on the way down. This causes top spin, which makes it dive. I have a friend that has done this for years and won't listen to me because he thinks hes so great, but his handicap is triple mine.....lol.....his loss.

Anyway, move the ball a bit up in your stance and you want to set up feeling like you are behind the ball. You should hit the ball on the way up with your driver, which will eliminate the top spin you currently get. It is all about your set up and with the ball off your front heel and your spine angled away from the ball, you will get in a position to attack the ball properly.

With your irons, you need to hit the ball before the ground. A great impact drill I like includes setting up normal with a 7 iron, then forward pressing with your hand (exaggerate this) until your hands are way in front of the ball. Hold this angle and hit about half shots holding it all the way through the ball.

This will teach you a punch shot you can use when you get in trouble and will also help teach you a proper impact position. Concentrate on hitting the ball first when doing this and you will develop a better impact position.

Hope this helps!!

Benjamin Ehinger


----------

